# How do I give reputation!!!



## SeattlesBest (Jan 23, 2015)

I cant figure this shit out. I'm to god damn dumb. Every time I try to send rep It gives zero. How the hell Do I select the amount to send? Thank's bro's!


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 23, 2015)

Damn How do I see how many I have? I thought I had "Rep Points4295308"


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 23, 2015)

Hope you repped that Farva guy?


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 23, 2015)

I want to but I'm afraid ill give him zero haha Im going to try again tho


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 23, 2015)

God damn it I think I just gave him zero


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 23, 2015)

Haha, you're good now... Marshawn Lynch 

SeattlesBest.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 23, 2015)

IronAddict said:


> Haha, you're good now... Marshawn Lynch
> 
> SeattlesBest.



You a hawks fan bro? BEAST MODE! We taking it to the house again this year.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 23, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> You a hawks fan bro? BEAST MODE! We taking it to the house again this year.



No, but that win last week over the pack was incredible.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 23, 2015)

IronAddict said:


> No, but that win last week over the pack was incredible.




Fuck ya man they pulled together some crazy ass shit at the end. Super lucky. Pack thought they had it in the bag haha, maybe next year.


----------



## SoCalJC (Jan 23, 2015)

Seahawks got this.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 27, 2015)

FOR SURE! The Pats are getting serious heat about them balls tho. I hope it doesn't take away from the game. May the best team win. Go Hawks!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 27, 2015)

12th man checking in.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 28, 2015)

TripleOvertime said:


> 12th man checking in.



"I'm here so I wont get fined boss" lol


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Jan 30, 2015)

u do knw that u click the sheriffs badge looking thing though, right/? Just making sure because that was the question posted.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 30, 2015)

IWANTORAL(S) said:


> u do knw that u click the sheriffs badge looking thing though, right/? Just making sure because that was the question posted.



Ya bro that's what I always do but It always gives zero. Ill try to rep you.


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Jan 31, 2015)

i get itnow thanks cant believe ive beeen here for what seemslike forever and never knew such a simple thing


----------



## PTPT (Jan 31, 2015)

I was wondering how the hell that worked


----------



## PTPT (Jan 31, 2015)

Holy shit, i don't have crap


----------

